# It's been a long time



## coastalconn (May 10, 2019)

Wow, nor really sure where the time goes.  Winter was very dark and dismal around here and I really didn't see much when I did make it out.  But, luckily, with the arrival of spring my favorite subject has returned in force.  I have actually been able to successfully read 3 Osprey bands in the past month and they came back as being banded in 98,00 and 01 so the population seems to be doing pretty well..  I made a big upgrade to the D850 about a month ago and so far I absolutely love it.  Figured I would share some recent images.  Thanks for looking and comments welcome..

1



Osprey 5_8 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Osprey 5_7 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Osprey 5_7 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Osprey 4_30 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Little Blue Heron 4_25 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Snowy Egret 4_30 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## TonyBallas (May 10, 2019)

Nice! Real Great images. I’ve been a bit lax this winter too, and would like to start posting here on tap a talk some. Your pictures might just be the inspiration I needed to get back to a more regular photographing regime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujidave (May 10, 2019)

Totally stunning and beautifully taken set of images, all are great but loving numbers 2/3/4/6.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 10, 2019)

Wow, excellent shots............


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 10, 2019)

As always, your photos are amazing and perfect.


----------



## Jeff G (May 10, 2019)

Excellent set! Love that power dive in number four!


----------



## Flying Panda (May 10, 2019)

Great set of images - I have to agree with Jeff G. That power dive is awesome.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 10, 2019)

Stunning set!  Since I can't nominate the whole thread for POTM will have to pick a favorite.  Have to go with #2 although that last one is just gorgeous as well!


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2019)

It is good to see you back. Shots number four and five are simply spectacularly  beautiful.  Again, it's great to see you back!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2019)

Wow


----------



## RowdyRay (May 10, 2019)

Outstanding! Love seeing your photos. Can't pick a favorite, but #6 is priceless.

Come back more often. Gives me inspiration and a reason to keep trying.


----------



## Winona (May 10, 2019)

Great shots.!


----------



## BillM (May 10, 2019)

I've decided to live by the rule of 70 this year. If the temp is below that I'm staying inside lol   Great shots as always Kris


----------



## coastalconn (May 10, 2019)

TonyBallas said:


> Nice! Real Great images. I’ve been a bit lax this winter too, and would like to start posting here on tap a talk some. Your pictures might just be the inspiration I needed to get back to a more regular photographing regime.





Fujidave said:


> Totally stunning and beautifully taken set of images, all are great but loving numbers 2/3/4/6.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> As always, your photos are amazing and perfect.





jcdeboever said:


> Wow





RowdyRay said:


> Outstanding! Love seeing your photos. Can't pick a favorite, but #6 is priceless.
> Come back more often. Gives me inspiration and a reason to keep trying.





Winona said:


> Great shots.!


Thank you for all the kind words!


Jeff G said:


> Excellent set! Love that power dive in number four!





Flying Panda said:


> Great set of images - I have to agree with Jeff G. That power dive is awesome.


The dive shot is tricky where I've been shooting.  they tend to be ambush hunters, so they sit in trees and wait for the fish underneath them to swim by.  Sometimes it can be a minute after they land, some times its an hour, lol.  But they just drop straight from the tree with no warning at all



SquarePeg said:


> Stunning set!  Since I can't nominate the whole thread for POTM will have to pick a favorite.  Have to go with #2 although that last one is just gorgeous as well!


Thnk you very much! Very kind of you!



BillM said:


> I've decided to live by the rule of 70 this year. If the temp is below that I'm staying inside lol   Great shots as always Kris


Can't say I blame ya the way the last winter was.  It was desolate down here...


----------



## HavToNo (May 11, 2019)

Fantastic series.


----------



## terri (May 12, 2019)

Beautiful set overall.   #4 and #5 are simply outstanding!


----------



## zombiesniper (May 12, 2019)

An excellent return indeed.


----------



## WesternGuy (May 12, 2019)

Kris, glad to see you back .  I know what  you mean about the winter.  Ours wasn't exactly a photographer's dream either (more like a nightmare).  This is a great sequence, hard to pick a favourite, but if I had to, it would 2 and 4.  Really like the "catch".

WesternGuy


----------



## johngpt (May 17, 2019)

Superb images!


----------



## baturn (May 18, 2019)

As ever....superb!


----------

